# I give up!!!



## ladycase (Mar 5, 2012)

2/24/12
TSH (.3-5.1 UIU/ML) 2.0
Free T3 (2.3-4.2 PG/ML) 3.0
Free T4 Thyroxine (.73-1.95 NG/DL) 1.12
Thyroid Peroxidase AB (<34) >1000 H
Thyroglobulin AB (<40) 95 H

I *was* so excited to finally get in to see an edo, help at last!!! Yea right, I don't even know why I got my hopes up!?!? I'm begining to feel like it's just all in my head, maybe I'm just crazy!!!
I looked like a fool busting out into tears, first in front of the doctor and then in front of my husband, who was waiting in the waiting room.
In short, she told me, my labs don't match my symptoms and I should have never been diagnosed with Hashimotos, that there is nothing she can do for me....she didn't even want to see the previous labs that I had brought along that showed my TSH being as high as 6 and Free T being as low as .85....
Two doctors back home (Tn) say I have it but the three I've seen here (Tx) says I don't.....
I don't know what to do anymore, can it all really just be in my head??? I haven't always felt this way, I remember what it was like to feel normal and that's what makes this so sad.....I'm so lost right now....


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Well I don't know a lot and can't even get diagnosed myself, but what more do they want to see?? The 2 antibodies tests are out of range-doesn't that=hashi? Also, your FREEs look low to me. From what I understand FT3 and FT4 should be upper 50% to upper 1/3 of ranges.

I definitely feel your pain.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you might want to do a little doctor shopping.

That thyroglobulin number would make me uncomfortable. I would, at a minimum, want a u/s...

I'm sorry no one wants to help you...it's all so frustrating.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ladycase said:


> 2/24/12
> TSH (.3-5.1 UIU/ML) 2.0
> Free T3 (2.3-4.2 PG/ML) 3.0
> Free T4 Thyroxine (.73-1.95 NG/DL) 1.12
> ...


I am so sorry. The main thing is you need an ultra-sound of the thyroid!! With high TPO and Thyroglobulin Ab, there is a strong possibility.

Start screaming cancer to the docs and demand an ultra-sound.

You do have thyroid problems. If you did not, you would not have the high Thyroglobulin Ab and most likely the TPO Ab as well.

You are very ill; I can tell that by the numbers. It is not in your head; it is in your thyroid!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

What are your symptoms? Do you have stomach issues? Heartburn? Anything like that?


----------



## ladycase (Mar 5, 2012)

A few yrs ago my symptoms were few with things like severe fatigue, depression, coldness, joint pain.....Now on the other hand, I'm all over the board: SEVERE fatigue, depression, coldness, joint pain almost everywhere, headaches, long menstrual cycle, heartburn, acid reflux, bladder problems, confusion, sleep problems, mood swings, dry skin, odd hearbeat and most recently trouble swollowing (not so much like choking but feeling like food is getting stuck right below my throat area)....I've also had a miscarriage and a tubal pregnancy within the few yrs....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ladycase said:


> A few yrs ago my symptoms were few with things like severe fatigue, depression, coldness, joint pain.....Now on the other hand, I'm all over the board: SEVERE fatigue, depression, coldness, joint pain almost everywhere, headaches, long menstrual cycle, heartburn, acid reflux, bladder problems, confusion, sleep problems, mood swings, dry skin, odd hearbeat and most recently trouble swollowing (not so much like choking but feeling like food is getting stuck right below my throat area)....I've also had a miscarriage and a tubal pregnancy within the few yrs....


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; this is horrible!! You have to find a doctor. Can you tell us what state you are in? Maybe someone can point you in the right direction here.

Or find an NP or DO. Dang!! You are very very unwell and we "all" are quite worried.


----------



## ladycase (Mar 5, 2012)

We are stationed in Ft. Hood Tx but will soon be moving to California.....This is one of the reasons it's so hard to find a good doc, we aren't in one place for very long b/c of the Army life....


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I had all those symptoms too. My Hashi's is caused from being gluten intolerant. I went on a gluten free diet, started taking Selenium and some other vitamins and a very small dose of Nature Throid. It's been 4 weeks and I feel like a new person. You need to find a good doctor (I found that a Naturopath was the best way to go) and maybe even have a food sensitivity test done to see if you are in fact gluten intolerant. It has a made a HUGE difference for me.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

This time last year I could have written a post identical to yours! I'm not kidding - I felt like I was getting progressively more ill and yet a variety of specialists diagnosed everything except the fact that I was having chronic thyroid symptoms. I had dealt with all that for three years. I even told my husband to order an autopsy if I died - that at least he would know what had caused my death. That may sound absurd but I felt that bad and I felt like I was beating my head against a brick wall trying to get an accurate diagnosis.

Then, by pure happenstance, a neighbor told me about her endocrinologist and I literally forced my Internist to give me a referral. The last thing that Internist told me was that I was not going to stop until I did something I'd regret - that the only thing wrong with me was depression.

Within minutes the new endocrinologist said she knew exactly what was wrong and she put me on a drug to help with my hyperthyroidism symptoms. That helped temporarily but then that drug (I believe) started causing problems. At that point I asked about having my thyroid removed...thinking at least I'd have a stable situation and could take Synthroid.

The last Friday in September I had my thyroid surgically removed. It was "full of" (according to the surgeon) cysts, nodules and a tiny papillary cancer.

Recuperation and getting the right dosage of hormone supplement has not been as easy as I thought it would be but I'm getting there!

I, too, had gone to an EN&T specialist because I felt like I couldn't swallow, my throat or something felt tight and swollen. I had a transient earache in my right ear. I went to this specialist three times over less than 18 months (including 3 weeks before my surgery) and after multiple tests including a barium swallow, he said I had allergies, acid reflux and needed my esophagus stretched. The surgeon said my thyroid was three times bigger than normal and he didn't see how I could breathe, much less swallow!

I say trust your instinct - try to advocate for what you believe is happening. I tend to believe I know my body...I KNOW my body! My endocrinologist said once that I may be more sensitive to my symptoms than most people would be but I know when something isn't right. Finding someone who'll care enough to listen and want to help is another story. There is a little sign hanging in my daughter's bathroom that says sometimes you have to kiss a lot of toads before you find a prince. Sometimes you have to endure a lot of doctors who either don't know what they're looking at or don't really care but there are some out there who will make an honest effort to help you...if you can find them!!


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow! I DClaire-This sounds just like my situation. I found out that I DO NOT have several different ailments, however I was told that my symptoms are so overtly hypothyroid, that there is NO WAY that is what it could be, because my blood tests would be off the charts. This is all very frustrating. Nodules that are only 9mm so no one thinks they are important. The entire thing is ridiculous.

Hoping to go to an ENT very soon. So far I have been to a PCP, Endo, Gyno, and DO.


----------

